
Ask HN: Have people outside the US heard of the Powerball on the news? - hanniabu
Given that the Powerball now holds the lottery as the largest lottery in the world, I was wondering if it is being reported in other countries.
======
Someone
Why don't you try it yourself, and Google

    
    
      Powerball 1.3 site:.co.uk
      Powerball 1.3 site:.de
      Powerball 1.3 site:.fr
    

? You'll find the answer is "yes".

~~~
hanniabu
Those are not for the lottery, and if they were, I'm not so sure it would
answer my question. I'm asking about if there's hype in other countries
talking about it since now it's the highest lottery in the world. For
instance, in the US, whenever the amount goes up (like it did from 1.3 to 1.4
and then again to 1.5B) everybody is talking about it. Was curious if the news
about it has been a topic of discussion in other parts of the world.

~~~
Someone
I think those searches show up links that show the lottery makes the news in
those countries.

Also, I do not read _" is there hype"_ in your original phrase _" have people
heard of"_.

I think it is unlikely there is much hype because it is hard, if not
impossible, to legally buy tickets outside the USA. Beciase of that, few
people would have a stake in this, or know people who do.

My personal interest is only in guesstimating whether it would make sense to
take part (my guess is that expected payout has gone down due to the huge
influx of would-be milliairdairs)

